# Tempcon anyone?



## R4Liam (Jun 28, 2014)

You guys should totally do Tempcon. You could have the latest homebrew and gadgets and shiz. Just throwing it out there..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 28, 2014)

The last thing I'd want to do is meet anyone here in real life.

Also we have no budget or money and the userbase is pretty global so trying to get anyone to one spot in the world for a con with nothing in it would be an awful idea.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a feeling quite a few murders would take place.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 28, 2014)

Terrible idea. No one would come.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 28, 2014)

If you can all get to my local I might turn up for a drink. You'll have to buy your own though. I'm not made of money.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 28, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The last thing I'd want to do is meet anyone here in real life.
> 
> Also we have no budget or money and the userbase is pretty global so trying to get anyone to one spot in the world for a con with nothing in it would be an awful idea.


Crowdfunding! 
I like the idea of this but I don't think a lot of people would meet up as there wouldn't really be that much worth seeing or doing although it would be fun to meet up with some of the tempers. I'm worried there would be a lot of complete idiots showing up though.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd deffo show up.
If I got the money for it that is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

There have been a few meetups that kind of half worked at various points, though most of those were staff meeting other staff when otherwise on holiday/on a day out, mind you none of that was recent. Likewise if people are already going to a conference/concert/exhibition then something similar has been known to happen. Also going by previous threads there are quite a few around here that would not be caught dead at a computer games conference.

Hosting a full con.... I would be hesitant to even have a table/talk at one, especially not in 2014 when there is next to nothing to show. About the only thing I might consider is an overview of ROM hacking and homebrew at a hacker conference, even then I would probably go more for a quick talk type approach.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 28, 2014)

Gosh, I still have a lot of staff I'd die to meet.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 28, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Gosh, I still have a lot of staff I'd die to meet.


My pub offer still stands.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sure then will be a few people that will bring their wiiu and then search for an outlet so they can claim its a portable system


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh HELL naw


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd fight people.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jun 28, 2014)

Depravo said:


> My pub offer still stands.


What county is your local in?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 28, 2014)

I would punch you all in the face, apart from Depravo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think it's a bad idea at all - if forums like The Sonic Stadium are capable of organizing The Summer of Sonic, we would be able to organize a Tempcon just as easily. It's just a matter of logistics, really.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm afraid someone might smash my Vita.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I'm afraid someone might smash my Vita.


 
I'm afraid I'll have my skull bashed in


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> I would punch you all in the face, apart from Depravo.


Do we get to pick which side?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd be interested if it was nearby.


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 28, 2014)

You guys should totally do Tempcon. You could have the latest homebrew and gadgets and shiz. Just throwing it out there..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd be interested if it was nearby.


Alright, we'll pick a remote location then.

_;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool. I can't wait to give you nerds wedgies and take all your lunch money.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 29, 2014)

Lets have it in Canada! For no other reason than I've always wanted a reason to visit Canada.


----------



## earlynovfan (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm down to clown.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Alright, we'll pick a remote location then.
> 
> _;O;_


 
Cthulu will be pleased! ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. 

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh no, i don't want any poketards asking me if they can emulate Omega Ruby in real life!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd be interested, grabbing a few drinks as well, not a bad idea.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


 
No one would see you anyways ;O;


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 29, 2014)

So I take it this "con" wouldn't have any form of security.......based on the responses thus far.

Sounds safe.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 29, 2014)

Brian117 said:


> So I take it this "con" wouldn't have any form of security.......based on the responses thus far.
> 
> Sounds safe.


 

Why would it? People would just try to get around it so they could play their illegitimately obtained copies of scrabble.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 29, 2014)

Or there could be a group chat via skype or some shit, but im pretty sure every topic talked about will be derailed as usual on gbatemp.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 29, 2014)

I've had a great idea! Let's have a 'virtual' convention. If only there was an online forum where every one of us was already an member...


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 29, 2014)

If there was one, it'll be in California. I wouldn't show.


----------

